# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Oogdruppels voor oren?

## jacoba45

Hallo
Ik heb oogdruppels trafloxal voor mijn oor gekregen, de bijsluiter is voor het oog maar niet voor het oor. Ik heb van de druppels veel last en herrie dat ik niet meer durf te druppelen kan er iemand mij vertellen wie dat ook heeft gehad gr Jacoba.

----------

